# Al Di Meola - The Grande Passion, Live with Orchestra [HD]



## Trespass (Feb 23, 2011)

Not to sure how many of you guys have seen this. I dug it up while on youtube. HD, with orchestra, professionally recorded. Not too keen on the piano sound, and the pitch tracking on the midi fails a bit. The panpipe sound is a little contrived anyways.

There is more from the concert on Youtube too! Enjoy!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going to see him in a couple months


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing. This made my day since I was feeling like shit (flu and stuff).


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is really cool thanks for posting!


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Man, I love that Ovation he's playing with!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 28, 2011)

I saw him a few nights ago. Front center table. I was a foot away from him & yes, the show was a relgious experience.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful, I really want to see this man live!


----------



## Overtone (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice! I saw him w/ an orchestra around the same time (99/00) and Larry Coryell, it was intense. Is there a blu-ray of this? Otherwise I'll try to grab the CD... youtube HD is nice but I like sitting in front of my floorstanding speakers to listen to this kind of music


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Saw him last night in Atlanta......amazing! That "prism" PRS he uses is gorgeous.


----------



## LetsMosey (May 19, 2011)

I love listening to Al, but I hate watching him play... don't get me wrong, watching him PLAY the actual instrument is fantastic, but he never smiles and doesn't look like he has much fun with it. No I'm not a girl. Haha.


----------



## Trespass (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, Al Di is a pretty serious player. Very elegant in his form/technique.

He does actually smile quite a bit when he's playing with his most recent iteration of the World Sinphonia.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 26, 2011)

Trespass said:


> He does actually smile quite a bit when he's playing with his most recent iteration of the World Sinphonia.


 
Ya....he was clowning around on stage with his percussionist (of like 23yrs) when we saw him....was very loose & relaxed....even givin the audience crap b/c once in a while someone would yell "Electric!!" during the acoustic half.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 14, 2011)

Great guy live,very relaxed as prior stated, during one of the songs off elegant gypsy  the guitar tech knocked over a large piece of fiber glass walling, knocking over Di Meola's Ovation, and he just gave a thumbs up and laughed. Afterwards he said, in a joking manner "So after the show, feel free to hand in your applications for his position" and pointed to him. Then towards the end when handing his PRS to the tech, he purposely 'dropped' it into his hands, guy has a great sense of humor and is very light hearted, and his tone is astonishing.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice to see a guitarist with an orchestra.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 14, 2011)

I found out about him through his work in Return To Forever, but never got to check out his solo stuff... Can you guys recommend me some albums to start with? I'd prefer more fusion oriented stuff, but I'm open to everything~


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 14, 2011)

^^^^
His early albums are all great examples of his electric playing (Land of The Midnight Sun, Casino, Elegant Gypsy). Some of his newer material is great as well, I particularly love his Consequence of Chaos album (the song Tao off of that album is one of his best ever imo)


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 16, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> ^^^^
> His early albums are all great examples of his electric playing (Land of The Midnight Sun, Casino, Elegant Gypsy). Some of his newer material is great as well, I particularly love his Consequence of Chaos album (the song Tao off of that album is one of his best ever imo)


Damn, Consequence of Chaos is amazing! I'm checking his earlier stuff now, and so far I'm in love! You sir, get some rep


----------



## Behaving_badly (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW!!

on a small side note I've always been amazed at Al's remarkable ability to age backwards...
compare him now to his elegant gypsy era photos.....


----------



## maxoom (Jul 15, 2011)

John Denver as the conductor


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 15, 2011)

That guy is freaking scary.. wow.


----------



## Vinchester (Sep 2, 2011)

This is really awesome. I love Al Di Meola 
Friday Night in SF is my long-time favorite piece.
I even did an oil-painting of him


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 3, 2011)

Badass paiting dude!


----------



## Vinchester (Sep 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Badass paiting dude!



Thanks! You have no idea how many people this Al has scared  The canvas is 100*80cm so the guy is life-sized. Add sunglasses and dark brown skin it spook everyone at night because they thought they see a burglar or something standing in the room. Even my dog barked at it the first time I brought it home


----------

